# Southshore Boats



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

Can anyone who owns or rode in a Southshore boats give me some opinions on them.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

I have not rode on them but hear lots of good things about them. PM Capt. Scott Reeh or POCO LOCO. They both run these boats and could tell you everything you want to know.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

do a search on here, probably more talk about Southshore's than any other boat in the forum, a ton of good information. Sounds like a solid company.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

To Me They Dont Look That Well Built, The One I Saw Up Close Looked Like Trash And It Was Only A Year Old
If You Are Looking At The Vdr Go With A Majek Extreme


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Do a search for my comments on SSB's. Or if you'd like shoot me a PM and I'll take you on a demo ride. I'm running the 23 Classic.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I spent 3 days last week running all over Calcasieu in a 24 ft. V-bottom with a 250 Merc. John does not baby his boat he uses it, and it had help up really well. I think it is about 2 years old. As far as performance, it is the best boat I have ever been in. It ate up the chop and was very dry. On Sunday the wind came up and we were running straight into the chop doing 50 mph. At one point John told me to let him know if I got to scared, and he would slow down! With three of us and a full tank, we were running 51-52 mph. That boat has lots and lots of storage

I have also spent some time on an original 26 foot classic. It also cuts through the waves really well, but becasue the bottom flattens out much more, it tends to pound a bit, even though you stay dry. Also, no matter how many horses you put on it, it will always be on the slow side.

Mike


----------



## Camilla1 (Dec 21, 2005)

When I get ready to trade up from my Blazer, the Southshore is my next boat!


----------



## easy1 (Jan 21, 2008)

bowed up said:


> To Me They Dont Look That Well Built, The One I Saw Up Close Looked Like Trash And It Was Only A Year Old
> If You Are Looking At The Vdr Go With A Majek Extreme


I agree about the Majeks,there built very well,i don't like the way the SS sits in the water with it's bow way up out of the water and the stern low in the water don't know much about them though.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

_To Me They Dont Look That Well Built, The One I Saw Up Close Looked Like Trash And It Was Only A Year Old
_
I'm gonna have to disagree with ya here. I've been thru Havens 24VDR pretty close and I thought it was VERY well made. 
And what Mike said about ride I'd agree 100% . 
Only negative I have is I cant afford one ( yet ) ....

Dave


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

GoingCoastal said:


> _To Me They Dont Look That Well Built, The One I Saw Up Close Looked Like Trash And It Was Only A Year Old_
> 
> I'm gonna have to disagree with ya here. I've been thru Havens 24VDR pretty close and I thought it was VERY well made.
> And what Mike said about ride I'd agree 100% .
> ...


Agree with Dave and Mike. Been on Havens SS a couple a times, and it's awesome. If I ever get another boat, that one will be the one that I consider first!


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> I spent 3 days last week running all over Calcasieu in a 24 ft. V-bottom with a 250 Merc. John does not baby his boat he uses it, and it had help up really well. I think it is about 2 years old. As far as performance, it is the best boat I have ever been in. It ate up the chop and was very dry. On Sunday the wind came up and we were running straight into the chop doing 50 mph. At one point John told me to let him know if I got to scared, and he would slow down! With three of us and a full tank, we were running 51-52 mph. That boat has lots and lots of storage
> 
> I have also spent some time on an original 26 foot classic. It also cuts through the waves really well, but becasue the bottom flattens out much more, it tends to pound a bit, even though you stay dry. Also, no matter how many horses you put on it, it will always be on the slow side.
> 
> Mike


Mike, did yall launch at Ellendars Bridge Saturday morning?????


----------



## AgaveFlats (Oct 5, 2005)

*Southshore....opinions*

Southshore Boats and Cliff have the "compromise" of bay boats pretty well nailed at this point.

The 26' battlewagon has been a surefired workhorse over the last 5 years at our camp, powered with a F-225 Yamahopper.

Runs in the rough, gets us home in a shallow water situation. Fish the surf, fish the back lakes, run from POC over to Matagorda, pull the inebriants in Sunday Beach on the tube. Even loaded 4 kayaks and had room to get around the deck.

Some others have more flash, some others have artsy fartsy gadgets, but they don't have Cliff...

Cliff will take the time to listen what you want and do dang fine job of delivering the product.


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

Rode in one of their first 23 footers, and it was both good and sometimes not so good. 

The good - ran shallow and took the chop well, plus it was pretty fast. The build quality and the fit & finish were excellent. 

The not so good - that thing wandered like crazy in bumpy seas. Maybe they've gotten things worked out since then, I'll admit that it has been a few years. Has the 23 hull design changed at all? Once trim tabs were added, it helped the problem somewhat. But it was still a handful to drive in the chop...

Just make sure you take a test drive before you make a final decision. All boats have their own little quirks. See which one fits you best!


----------



## Lipless Crankbait (Mar 24, 2007)

bowed-up...seems like you talk trash about every boat except majak?


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

i run a majek and before that an explorer, and i have buddies who have shoalwaters, mowdy, shallowsports, transcats and blue waves and i have ridden and driven on all.
i have seen many a guide who put a whole mountain of hours on a boat in one year_(fishing 4-5 days a week)_ go right back to majek becuase of thier well built boats. i do have a buddy in the process of buying the 72mph southshore but when i saw the boat, it didnt look quite as finished as other brands. dont get me wrong it is probabably a good boat, i have not ridden on one, but certain manufacturers did not get the reputation as the guides boats for no reason.


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

I run a majek but my friend has the 26ss and it is a great boat I have run it on a couple of trips down to baffin and was impressed with the ride. We have also taken it off shore a couple of times. Boat rides good in ruff water.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

*SouthShore boats*

I've fished out of the 24 vdr with a 250 Suzuki with Jason Appelbe, a guide in the galveston complex. One of the quickest and smoothest boats , only con is that you need about a foot and a half to get up. I'm currently looking to see if they could put a tunnel in the 20vdr. I don't need to go 75 mph...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Was potlicked at the lump by a ss26 this past summer by abouy 8 croaker soakers

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

IMO they are butt ugly,but i'm sure well built.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....rooster you must be blind!

Talked to cliff about my 24vdr and to sum up what he said that his boat are built with the same materials as yellowfins without the finish and for about 40K less.

Since I have had my boat since 08 I can personally say that I have not been in a more solid bay boat. Boat is built like a tank. Pure fishing machine. Whenever I have questions Cliff is always available to talk.

Shoot me a pm and I will answer any questions that I can. I would call Cliff and talk directly to the source. 361-972-3322

Drifter



Rooster 1 said:


> IMO they are butt ugly,but i'm sure well built.


----------



## Fishhunttexas (Mar 8, 2015)

There are several quality bay boats made on the Texas coast. I've looked many of them and Cliff makes a solid boat. The finish on the Southshore does not compare to a SCB but neither does the price. 

Recently I drove a 24 vdr and was very impressed. The boat ran smooth at over 50 mph with a 200 on the back. The storage is incredible. Four or five people with wading gear would not be an issue. The boat is really big compared to other 23-25 ft boats I looked at. 

I have been talking to Cliff about a boat for some time. He has been great about spending literally hours with me answering questions. Yesterday I went down to finalize my boat order and left him a check to get started. I'm getting the 24 vdr with a Yamaha 250 SHO on the back. Looking forward to getting my first new boat.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Never seen one in person, or rode in one. But in the pics, it looks like a Majek Extreme to me.


----------

